
Stop Asking Me for My Email Address - uladzislau
http://nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2014/01/10/stop-asking-me-for-my-email-address/?from=mostemailed
======
scottlinux
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/10/stop-asking-me-
for-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/10/stop-asking-me-for-my-email-
address/)

------
platinumdragon
Stop linking to pages that don't exist...

------
tiquorsj
Stop forgetting your password...

